# I can barely believe it



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

So we were approved at panel on 10th sep, on 27th shown the CPR of a little boy they had in mind for us all along. He seemed perfect so we went with it and today we have been told he is ours, his permanency residence has been changed to us and we meet him next week and he will be home with us within 3 weeks. The adoption order will follow shortly after. After 6 Ivf's, 7 years of heartache and a 18 month adoption journey we are finally here. Our little boy is coming home and our 1 miracle Ivf baby is going to be the big brother he is desperate to be. So very happy. His lovely foster mum sent me some pics tonight too and he is such a little cutie I can barely believe it. So so so happy, it has all been worth it. Spent all day painting his room and hurriedly buying furniture for him as I thought we would have more time nothing was done. Happiest woman aloe tonight just had to share xxx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats that is really lovely news.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Absolutely amazing news congratulations what a world wind. Bet ds can't wait x x x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh hun that's FANTASTIC news.....I actually have goose bumps reading your post xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS jess - what an amazing story. WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!
Anazing news. Enjoy the next few days, preparing and waiting to meet your new son xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I woke up this morning thinking it had been a dream but for once it's real x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Ahhh congratulations! That's amazing news! I love the fact they are getting straight on with it - you'll be hanging up two stockings this Christmas   xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah how lovely! dreams can come true xxx
enjoy this lovely moment you are in  


kj x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolutely amazing, so good to read this, we have panel in less than 4 weeks now and makes me feel really positive hearing of quick matches xx

Enjoy every minute of meeting your LO next week xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations  .  Enjoy every second xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Aw congratulations x x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow fantastic news!!!

Very best wishes to all of you


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Huge congratulations and best wishes, Jess - best wishes for you and your family


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

WOW!!!! That's amazing news I am delighted for you 😄😄 xxx


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous news Jess, enjoy the decorating....three weeks will fly by.


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

aahhhhh Jess that is fantastic news i am so so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Humongous congrats that's fab news  xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I nearly cried!  That is the best news.  Congrats xxx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations Jess 
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

We just met our little boy!! He is so perfect it's crazy. He has soft soft hair and smells of kinder eggs lol. I even got a sneaky kiss. Most amazing day of my life along with having my other ds. His foster carer came to meet us and when she was collected he was in the car - she told me to look out the window 2 seconds later I was out the door and looking into his eyes for the first time. Amazing amazing day!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Uh Jess that's perfect!!! Congrats xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Fantastic, congratulations xx


----------

